# ذهب الليل طلع الفجر



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

ذهب الليل طلع الفجر و الحشاش كركرررررررر   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   شاف الجوزة قالها شدى قالتله عمررر






ماما قالتله سيب الجوزة و خليها فى حالها





ساب مدرسته و رمى كرسته و راح شد نفاسها





راحت الجوزة ملهلبه زورو لما شرب منها






و آدى جزاء اللى ميديش ماما نفس منها






ندر عليا لاجيلكم و اولع فحمة من فحمة





لحد القرش و نص ما يخلص و نحشش لحمة





ميمى مسطول و سعاد مسطوله و مشمش مصاحبهم





و كوكو بكرة هيبقى ظابط و يطلع عينهم






                                                منقول


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههه
قديمه
عارفاها من كام سنه كده
بس حلوة وبالصور كمان
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## lovebjw (19 مارس 2007)

شكر على الرد يا تويتى وربنا يبارككى 
ونورتى الموضوع يا تويتى باشا


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2007)

حلوه بجد ياlovebjw اول مره اشوفها بالصور شكرا ليك:99:


----------



## استير (20 مارس 2007)

لا بجد انا اول مرة اشوفها 
جميلة اوى يا لاف


----------



## emy (20 مارس 2007)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوه اووووووووووووووووووووى يا باسم_
_وانا كمان اول مره اشوف دى _
_مرسى يا باشا_​


----------



## jim_halim (20 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدة جداً جداً ... ​


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

انا ضيف وغريب لو سمحت اقول كلمه من غير حد مايزعل ماظن ان هنا مكان الحاجات ديه


----------



## emy (20 مارس 2007)

_اخى محب للمسيح مع احترامى لراىء حضرتك_
_بس القسم ده قسم الترفيه العام وبعدين ده ترفيه بنقد ارجو ان حضرتك تفهمنى وعلى العموم شكرا على ردك_​


----------



## lovebjw (20 مارس 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> حلوه بجد ياlovebjw اول مره اشوفها بالصور شكرا ليك:99:



شكر جدا w_candyshop للرد الجميل 
وربنا يباركك حياتك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (20 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> لا بجد انا اول مرة اشوفها
> جميلة اوى يا لاف



شكر جدا لردكى يا استير وربنا يبارككى 
ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (20 مارس 2007)

emy قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _حلوه اووووووووووووووووووووى يا باسم_
> _وانا كمان اول مره اشوف دى _
> _مرسى يا باشا_​



هههههههههههه
شكر يا ايمى لردكى السكر 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا ايمى باشا


----------



## lovebjw (20 مارس 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدة جداً جداً ... ​



نورت يا باشا 
وربنا يباركك يا جميل 
ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبك 
وشكر للرد يا جيمى باشا


----------



## lovebjw (20 مارس 2007)

محب للمسيح قال:


> انا ضيف وغريب لو سمحت اقول كلمه من غير حد مايزعل ماظن ان هنا مكان الحاجات ديه



استاذى محب المسيح اهلا وسهلا بيك وبردك يا باشا 
هى الفكرة ان دا منتدى ترفيهى الهدف منه ان الناس تنبسط شوية 
ومش يكون حاسين ان الدنيا بس شيل وحط لكن كمان المسيح علمنا وخلينا ازاى نعيش بمرح 
وكمان مانعملش حاجة تسى ليه هو عشان احنا كلنا بنتبعه 
بس 
وحضرتك نورت يا باشا 
واهلا بيك وبردك الجميل 
وربنا يباركك يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (20 مارس 2007)

emy قال:


> _اخى محب للمسيح مع احترامى لراىء حضرتك_
> _بس القسم ده قسم الترفيه العام وبعدين ده ترفيه بنقد ارجو ان حضرتك تفهمنى وعلى العموم شكرا على ردك_​



شكر لردكى يا ايمى يا اختى 
بس صدقينى يا استاذ محب للمسيح الكمتاب المقدس بيقول واذا كان تسلية فاللمحبة 
واحنا هنا كلنا بنحب بعض 
عشان كدة بنحاول نكون مبسوطين عشان كلنا بنحب بعض بجد
ومش قصدى كلنا يعنى المسيحين بس 
لكن اى حد هنا معانا كلنا بنحبه 
عشان دا كلام المسيح
بهذا يعرف الجميع انكم تلاميذى ان كان لكم حب بعضكم البعض 
بس صدقنى يعنى اكيد حضرتك بتحب تقعد مع اخواتك او اصحابك وتهزر معاهم 
بس 
وحضرتك نورت يا باشا


----------



## emy (20 مارس 2007)

_على ايه احنا بس بنحب نخدم ههههههههههه_​


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

ربنا يخليكى لى يا ايمى يا يا اختى


----------



## محب للمسيح (21 مارس 2007)

اسف جدا لو كنت ضايقتكم بردى لكن اصل  انا كان قصدى ان فى ناس كتير  بتدخل هنا وبتتصيد اخطاء وعلى العمومو انا اسف مره تانى ربنا يعلم الواحد كان قصده ايه


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

لو كان قصدك كده يبقى مفيش مشكله
المهم تكون انت فهمت ان ده منتدى ترفيهى
فى حدود الادب والذووووق
وبكده بقيت انت صاحبنا
وبنرحب بيك وسطينا


----------



## محب للمسيح (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا تويتى انتى ذوق وانا فعلا انى صاحبكم


----------



## محب للمسيح (21 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> شكر لردكى يا ايمى يا اختى
> بس صدقينى يا استاذ محب للمسيح الكمتاب المقدس بيقول واذا كان تسلية فاللمحبة
> واحنا هنا كلنا بنحب بعض
> عشان كدة بنحاول نكون مبسوطين عشان كلنا بنحب بعض بجد
> ...



فعلا كل يوم تثبتوا انكم كلكم  ذوق


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

ميرسى ربنا يخليك
انت فعلا بقييت صاحبنا


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

صدقنى يا محب المسيح 
احنا لينا الشرف ان احنا نعرفك يا باشا 
وانا مبسوط ان حضرتك قلت رائيك بصراحة 
واحنا هنا بنقابل اى راى وبنحترمه كمان 
وياباشا احنا كلنا هنا مش بس اصحابك لكن اخواتك 
ومع مرور الوقت هتحبنا اكتر انشالله 
وربنا معاك يا جميل 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 مارس 2007)

*وحياتك يا لاف لو معاك ربع قرش 
علشان الجوزة عندي فاضية
يبقي نقولك شكرا وادي تويتي نفس*


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

حبيب قلبى يا ابن الفادى 
مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخير يا باشا 
بس خد بالك البوليس عينه على المنتدى اليومين دول 
فخلايها امن دولة بس 
مش كمان مخدرات 
ونورت يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

حبيب قلبى يا ابن الفادى 
مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخير يا باشا 
بس خد بالك البوليس عينه على المنتدى اليومين دول 
فخلايها امن دولة بس 
مش كمان مخدرات 
ونورت يا باشا


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

*طبعا نور ومنور *
*غصب عن عينك يا لاااااااف*
*لولا معزتك عندى بس يا ابن الفادى*
*اللى انت عارفها كوووووويس وحياة التفاح والكوكتيل*
*بس حاضر*
*انا هعديها المرة دى  بس*
*لكن المرة الجايه لا ممكن ااااااااااااابداااااا:ranting: *


----------



## lovebjw (22 مارس 2007)

اد تصدق يا ابن الفادى انى وانا بشد نسيت اعزم على تويتى 
بقاة بالذمة دا موقف يحصل منى 
مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخير يا تويتى باشا 
شد شد وخليها على مباحث المخدرات المردى 
وربنا يخليك لينا يا ابن الفادى يا مجمع الشمل 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (23 مارس 2007)

هههههههههه
جمده منك دى يا لاف 
اغنيه للحشاشين وكليب كمان 
بس الاغنيه جمده طحن ... ميرسى ياباشا 
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

مينا باشا 
حبيب قلبى يكون عجبتك يا حبيبى 
ونورت الموضوع يا باشا وشكر على الرد وربنا يباركك يا عمنا 
وانا بجد باكون مبسوط عشان باشوفك بترد يا باشا على المواضيع


----------



## merola (23 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههه دية بجد جحميللللللللللللللة اووووى


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

merola قال:


> هههههههههههه دية بجد جحميللللللللللللللة اووووى



ههههههههههههه
شكر على الرد ويارب تكون عجبيتكى 
ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى 
ونفسى اقولكى اتفضلى نفس معانا


----------



## twety (24 مارس 2007)

*ياسلام يا اخويا*
*يعنى تقولهالى انا ومتقولهاش لميرولا*
*حااااااااااضر ليكوا حااضر*
:ranting: :ranting: :beee:


----------



## lovebjw (24 مارس 2007)

انا قلت ايه لمارولا 
ومقولتهالكيش 
يا تويتى دانا نفسى اقولكى كل الكلام 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

*ياسلام يا سى لاف*
*شوف كلامك لميرولا وكلامك ليا *
*عمووما شكرا ياسيدى*
:smil13:


----------



## محب للمسيح (25 مارس 2007)

يا تويتى انتى اصلك طيبه وجميله مش عارفه تتعاملى مع الناس انتى خساره فيهم والله اقولك رورحى روحى السجن احسنالك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

*يابنى اتقى شرى يابنى*
*شكلك هتنضم للحزب الضاد*
*يامسهل*
*شكل الحرب هتقوم من جديييييييييد*
*يامصبرنا يباااااااااااااارب*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## محب للمسيح (25 مارس 2007)

حرب يامامااااااااااااا اه اه افتكرت حرب الفروله يافرولايه


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اصل انت لسه جديد شويه*
*محضرتش حرب الاحزاب من كام شهر*
*بس خلاص حزب المحبه هدا المواضيع شويه*
*عموما خلاص*
*المسامح كريم  ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

يا قلبكى الكبير يا تويتى يا سكر 
ايه المسامحة دى
ياتويتى انا هاقولكى كل الكلام اللى اقلته قبل كدة
يا تويتى نوريتى الموضوع يا احلى عصفورة فى المنتدى كله 
ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبيكى يا سكر 
واتمنى ان احنا ننول اعجب حضرتيكى يا قمرنا الحلو يا عصفورتنا السكر 
ايه رائيكى


----------



## twety (28 مارس 2007)

*بصووووووووا*
*مش بذمتكوا بيتريق *
*طيب ياسيدى*
*انا غلطانه مش هدخلك مواضيع تانى*
*ربنا يسامحك*
*والنعمه لاشهد عليك خلق المنتدى كله:t33: *


----------



## lovebjw (28 مارس 2007)

يا تويتى هو انا اقدر اكتب موضوع من غير مشاركتكى الجميلة تنزل فيه
دانا بكتب المواضيع عشان اعرف رايك انت يا عصفورتنا يا قمر 
هو انا عند كام تويتى


----------



## twety (28 مارس 2007)

*اشهدوا عليه*
*برضه بيتريق*
*شايفين طريقه كلامه *
*اللى كلها توريه*
*اوكش ياباشا مردوده فى المواضيع*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (28 مارس 2007)

يا تويتى انا مقدرش الف وادور عليك يا عصفورة دانتى 
العصفورة بتاعتنا 
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا تويتى 
بجد من قلبى يا تويتى بجد صدقينى 
يا تويتى يا سكر  بجد صدقينى 
وخلاص بقاة انا مش بتريق انا عايزكى تكونى عارفة ان انتى عصفورتنا السكرة بجد يا تويتى 
وارحمينى بقاة ابوس ايدكى عشان ارضى اعمل فرح استير عندكى ها هتسكتى ولا لا


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

*ميرسى يالاف*
*ومعلش بقى يعنى *
*سواء رضيت او لم ترضى *
*فرحهم هيتعمل عنندى وان كان يعجب*
*امابقى على حكايه تبوس ايدى دى*
*فابلاش اصل انا بقرف*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

ههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا تويتى  
وهنا ابوس ايدكى دى تورية 
وانا قصدى احط سم فئران فى ايدكى الهى تبطل تكتب وتشتم فى 
بقى انتى بتقرفى 
دانا هاروح اتخانق مع ابن وهاقوله شايف عروستك اللى انت جاييبهالى بتعمل ايه


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

*ان شاء الله*
*تتحط سم فئران ولزقه فئران*
*علشان تلبك فى بعضها وتبطل تكتب حاجه*
*وابن الفادى هيقف معايا مش معاك :beee: *

*حتى ابقى اساله*
*وبكرة  نشوف يالافلووووووووووووووف*
*هههههههههه:t33: *


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

ههههههههههه
حتى لو ابن الفادى وقف معاكى 
انا معاى ربنا 
وان كان الله معانا فمن علينا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا تويتى يا اختى الكبيرة 
بس اوعى تفكرى عشان انتى اختى الكبيرة تقدرى تعملى معاى حاجة لا 
دا ولا انتى ولا بابا ولا ماما ولا حد يقدر يفتح بوقه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## محب للمسيح (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

ياخوناااااااااا هدو نفسكم  الموضوع بسيط خالص تويتى  هيه شتمت وغلطت فيك ولكن المسامح كبير       ولف انسان محترم ومودب ولما شتم وقعد يسب ويلعن مكنش قصده معلش ياخونا   (امضاء واحد عايزها تولع)


----------



## ابو البراء (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

رائع جدا جدا انا ضحكت لدرجة ان الناس فى البيت نزلوا شافوا انا بضحك على ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## محب للمسيح (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

ياخوناااااااااا هدو نفسكم  الموضوع بسيط خالص تويتى  هيه شتمت وغلطت فيك ولكن المسامح كبير       ولف انسان محترم ومودب ولما شتم وقعد يسب ويلعن مكنش قصده معلش ياخونا   (امضاء واحد عايزها تولع)


----------



## ابو البراء (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

شا يفين معاكسات على موقع دينى !!!!!!!!


----------



## محب للمسيح (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

ياخويااااااا كويس انك ضحكت بس هو فيه سوال ياعمنا مش كتر الضحك يميت القلب برضه وله ايه ياظرف


----------



## محب للمسيح (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

فين يابنى المعكسات انته معقد ياد


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

شكر يا استاذ ابو البراء على الرد الجميل 
ونورت الموضوع يا باشا 
وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

بس ايه يا محب المسسيح تهدية النفوس اللى بتعملها دى يا معلم 
ايه دا ملاك يا اخواتى مش ممكن 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
واستاذ ابو البراء انا مش عارف انت قصدك على ايه المعاكسات دى 
بس يارب مايكونش فى حاجة وميكونش فى مشكلة 
ويارب تكون مبسوط معنا هنا فى المنتدى بتاعك وبتاعنا


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

*فين المعاكسات يا ابو البراء*

*لو سمحت تقول مكانها فين بالظبط*


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

استاذ ابو البراء انا لا اعرف اين هذه المعاكسات ولكن ارجو ان لاتكون سبب ازعاج لك 
لانك اخ لنا وعزيز علينا جميعا 
والله يباركك فيك


----------



## محب للمسيح (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

خلاص يامعلم تويتى عيل وغلط متعكرش دمك انته يامعلم


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

ماشى ياكلامك ياريس


----------



## elpop33 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

*ههههههههههههه          :ura1: 
جامدة طحن
روشة فحت ​*


----------



## محب للمسيح (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

حن فحت ياحلااااااااااااااااااوه


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

شكر يا البوب 33 
على الرد الجميل دا 
وربنا يباركك يا باشا 
ونورت الموضوع


----------



## كرستينا (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

*هههههههههههه حلوة  خالص ​*


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*




كرستينا قال:


> *هههههههههههه حلوة  خالص ​*



شكر يا كرستينا للرد 
وربنا يبارككى 
ونورتى الموضوع ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبيكى


----------



## kamer14 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا بجد ليك يا لاف وربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*




kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا بجد ليك يا لاف وربنا يباركك



ربنا يبارككى يا قمر 
يا منورا موضويعى كلها 
وشكر يا قمر على الرد السكر 
ونوترى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## la Vierge Marie (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

انا اول مرة اشوفها
انا فكرت انها اخر اصداراتك الشعرية
ههههههههههههه.


----------



## lovebjw (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> انا اول مرة اشوفها
> انا فكرت انها اخر اصداراتك الشعرية
> ههههههههههههه.



هههههههههههههه
لا انا اصدراتى احسن من كدة شوية 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ولا انتى شايفة ان دا هو نفس المستوى بتاع اصدراتى الشعرية 
هههههههههههههه
وشكر يا سكر على الرد 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## twety (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

انتوا بتقولوا ايه بس
ده لاف فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## la Vierge Marie (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لا انا اصدراتى احسن من كدة شوية
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ولا انتى شايفة ان دا هو نفس المستوى بتاع اصدراتى الشعرية
> ...



*لا حاشا تكون اصداراتك كدة انا بس حبيت اهزر معاك دا انت احسن من المتنبي*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

سلام ونعمة
اصدقائى الاعزاء
بكل الصدق اقول لكم لو عرف الناس حقيقة المسيحية لاامنوا جميعابيسوع المسيح واعتنقوا المسيحية ولكنهم لا يعرفون الحقيقة بسبب التشويه الذى يسمعونه ليل ونهار ان المسيحية دين يحترم العقل ويحترم حرية العقيدة دين جاء من اجل نشر المحبة والسلام ليس فيه عنف او ارهاب دين كله يحث على المبادىء والاخلاق الفاضلة الموضوع طويل جدا والى اللقاء


----------



## lovebjw (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*




twety قال:


> انتوا بتقولوا ايه بس
> ده لاف فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



قصدكى ايه يا تويتى 
الكلام دا تورية يعنى ولا ايه 
ههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*





la Vierge Marie قال:


> *لا حاشا تكون اصداراتك كدة انا بس حبيت اهزر معاك دا انت احسن من المتنبي*



متنبى 
دى شوتيمة ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههههه
وانتى براحتكى هزرى زى مانتى عايزة


----------



## lovebjw (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*




saed_sad25 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> اصدقائى الاعزاء
> بكل الصدق اقول لكم لو عرف الناس حقيقة المسيحية لاامنوا جميعابيسوع المسيح واعتنقوا المسيحية ولكنهم لا يعرفون الحقيقة بسبب التشويه الذى يسمعونه ليل ونهار ان المسيحية دين يحترم العقل ويحترم حرية العقيدة دين جاء من اجل نشر المحبة والسلام ليس فيه عنف او ارهاب دين كله يحث على المبادىء والاخلاق الفاضلة الموضوع طويل جدا والى اللقاء



شكر على تعليقك 
ورب المجد قادر على اظهار ذاته 
وربنا يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه


----------



## noraa (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*

مرسى يا باسم ودايما بالتقدم


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ذهب الليل طلع الفجر*




noraa قال:


> مرسى يا باسم ودايما بالتقدم



ميرسى يا نورا لردكى 
وربنا يبارككى حياتكى ونورتى الموضوع


----------

